

Why you don't want to work for a government department - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2007/08/why-you-dont-want-to-code-for.html

======
bradddd
Great point to expose some of the challenges you may face working in any job
burdened by an institution, but I don't think this is the best anecdotal
evidence. Also, in the roughly 5 years since this was written, there have been
numerous efforts by governments to become more tech relevant.

